# Need air intake for altima '00



## chingasman (Nov 18, 2004)

looking for an air intake for a '00

live in orange county california 

hit me via email [email protected]


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## ka24de_l30 (Sep 19, 2003)

ultimatuc said:


> www.southwestautoworks.com


Ask for Steve or Jess.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

*re: intake*



ka24de_l30 said:


> Ask for Steve or Jess.


yeah, if you wanna pay a c note for +/- 5whp

custom mang...custom

i paid $20 for my custom setup...same gains, just no AEM badge on the product


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

ultimatuc said:


> www.southwestautoworks.com


My brothers altima has a hotshot CAI, it is a hassle to get it on, cuz u need to make a bigger hole for tube that goes in to fender, but its worth it, it sounds nice.


----------

